

You keep my startup dream alive - PedroCandeias
http://blog.pedrogilcandeias.com/you-keep-my-startup-dream-alive

======
PedroCandeias
Between the sweet successes and the fearsome failures, how many of us are
stuck in startup limbo? Nowhere near success, not really dead yet, still some
chips left to play? I'd say a few. This post is also for those people.

